# Role Play Convention - Resümee



## ZAM (23. April 2007)

Dann schießt mal los. *g*


----------



## Thoa (23. April 2007)

Ich will auch Autogramme haben von ZAM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserdem wäre ich über Bootlegmaterial sehr dankbar, nämlich über Warhammer Online und den zwei Live Raids. Jauh. Ansonsten laufe ich nun lieber schnell weg, bevor mich der Herr Z. erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (23. April 2007)

ich zitier mich einfach mal selbst aus dem hier schon existierenden alten RPC-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> so, erste Eindrücke:
> 
> Super Ambiente, die Beleuchtung der Hallen war sehr stimmig. Reichhaltiges Standangebot, und einfach nur super besucht gewesen. ^^
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS @ Thoa: Squigtreiber halten mal absolut nix aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber vielleicht lags auch nur am noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftigen Handling ^^


----------



## Monolith (23. April 2007)

Naja, habe mir mehr vorgestellt und auch mehr erwartet.

Gefallen hat mir der buffed.de Stand, der Warhammer Stand, sowie die Animation auf der Bühne. Nagut, der Warhammer Stand war wie fast alle Stände ein wenig klein und hat außer "Probespielen" nichts weiter geboten.

Der Mittelalter Markt war für mich sehr uninteressant...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Interessanr war es auch mal nen paar Tabletoplern über die Schulter zuschaun, und direkt beim Wizward Mitarbeiter Kritik an den neuen Magic - The Gathering Karten zu äußern - und siehe da, er war meiner Meinung und hatte auch Kritik an den Karten.

Zum Essen (ja das ist wichtig!): Pommes und Pizza nicht gut, Sandwich teuer und Eis war lecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So, werde aber wieder kommen, wenn sie noch einmal ist und wenn sie wieder in Münster ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dawni (28. April 2007)

Ich hätte mir mehr zum Thema "WoW" gewünscht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Mich interessieren andere Rollenspiele nicht, und wenn Rollenspiele dann nur welche am PC, dieses ganze Pen&Paper Gedöhns usw. ist nicht meine Welt. Meinetwegen könnte man in Münster ne komplette Messe nur über WoW machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und bissel klein fand ichs noch, aber andere wachsen ja auch von Jahr zu Jahr. 

Hab auch einmal Guild Wars ausprobieren können (mein Freund meinte, das wär vielleicht eher n Game für mich weils halt nix monatlich kostet). Hab 5 Minuten gespielt und schon keinen Bock mehr gehabt. Gefällt mir irgendwie nicht! WoW rules!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist meine Meinung. Und mir is schon klar, dass die nicht unbedingt jemand teilen wird aber das ist mir latte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

